# Glosso in a Honda ad.???



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

There is a Honda ad. that has a series of pictures of nature and wildlife scenes, and, although I just got a glimpse, the first one looked like a nice growth of Glossostigma with red ramshorns crawling on them. Was I imagining this?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

See here

hahahah just kidding =D


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think I've seen that ad yet, but I'll watch for it now.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I haven't seen the ad either. Glosso and ramshorns that would be awesome.


----------



## critter333294 (Apr 15, 2007)

I saw that ad last night! I only got a glimpse, but yeah, it looked like some pearling glosso on the screen. How awesome is that.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

does anyone have a link to the ad? would be interesting to see...


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I think it's bean sprouts myself...I have Tivo so I rewound it and paused...what you thought were ramshorns were actually the seed casings.

Sorry!!!


----------



## critter333294 (Apr 15, 2007)

Roy Deki said:


> I think it's bean sprouts myself...I have Tivo so I rewound it and paused...what you thought were ramshorns were actually the seed casings.
> 
> Sorry!!!


http://automobiles.honda.com/accord-sedan/videos.aspx

There's the ad. Those are definitely beansprouts and not glosso. Too bad, I thought the folks at honda might've known a thing or two about planted tanks, guess not.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

You are right! Thanks for the link to the ad. It is a time lapse of sprouting seeds.


----------

